# Siporax Setup



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I have been trying to figure out the best way to add Siporax to my tank for a while. From freely floating in the sump, to mesh bags, to egg crates, to media reactors, to finally canister filters. Out all the methods I have tried, the canister filter seem to be what makes the most sense because:

1- They are designed to house filter media like Siporax, in fact many of them come with Siporax or Siporax-like media.

2- Provides the same benefits of media reactors, i.e. active vs passive flow, however canister filters have a much bigger footprint/diameter (media baskets) thus allows for more media exposure.

3- Can house as much as 10L of Siporax!

Here is my setup using Fluval FX6 (which can house a maximum of 10L of Siporax):


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Just something to think about but I'd stack all your Siporax media one on top of each other as opposed to just randomly placed in the filter. This will help flow move through the media as well as keep detritus from being trapped in the media. I'd also recommend using a prefilter as siporax clogs easily and can quickly become ineffective.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

MStnbrgn said:


> Just something to think about but I'd stack all your Siporax media one on top of each other as opposed to just randomly placed in the filter. This will help flow move through the media as well as keep detritus from being trapped in the media. I'd also recommend using a prefilter as siporax clogs easily and can quickly become ineffective.


Thanks Marco for the feedback. I agree with the prefilter suggestion, that why I have the intake in the return chamber after going through the socks, skimmers, and sponges. About standing them upright, I will attempt to do one media basket. As long as I dont give up, I will try to do the other ones


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

kouma said:


> Thanks Marco for the feedback. I agree with the prefilter suggestion, that why I have the intake in the return chamber after going through the socks, skimmers, and sponges. About standing them upright, I will attempt to do one media basket. As long as I dont give up, I will try to do the other ones


Although you have your intake in the return chamber there will still be alot of debris and detritus that will build up in the siporax. If you think about it, your socks only take out at most 100 micron particles depending on the micron size of your socks, your skimmer and other mechanical media will catch some as well however the really small stuff, will flow easily through and go right into your media and clog the pores. The siporax pores are very very tiny, the same size as the particles you are not trying to trap, that's why I recommend filter floss in some sort of prefilter to catch even the small particles. I have 10 filter socks, a huge skimmer and I when I change out my filter floss prefilter every week it is absolutely dirty even though I have plenty of mechanical filtration. Siporax does nothing if the pores are clogged, right now you'd have to shake the media weekly in fresh saltwater to get rid of all the trapped debris. Also if your using siporax as nirste reduction it is recommended that you have very slow flow moving through the filter. For my 1.5l 4" reactors I'm only running 45gph of flow through each of them, you want to create a low oxygen environment to let the right type of bacteria build up. Hope some of this helps!
Marcus


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

MStnbrgn said:


> Although you have your intake in the return chamber there will still be alot of debris and detritus that will build up in the siporax. If you think about it, your socks only take out at most 100 micron particles depending on the micron size of your socks, your skimmer and other mechanical media will catch some as well however the really small stuff, will flow easily through and go right into your media and clog the pores. The siporax pores are very very tiny, the same size as the particles you are not trying to trap, that's why I recommend filter floss in some sort of prefilter to catch even the small particles. I have 10 filter socks, a huge skimmer and I when I change out my filter floss prefilter every week it is absolutely dirty even though I have plenty of mechanical filtration. Siporax does nothing if the pores are clogged, right now you'd have to shake the media weekly in fresh saltwater to get rid of all the trapped debris. Also if your using siporax as nirste reduction it is recommended that you have very slow flow moving through the filter. For my 1.5l 4" reactors I'm only running 45gph of flow through each of them, you want to create a low oxygen environment to let the right type of bacteria build up. Hope some of this helps!
> Marcus


That does help, thanks a lot. The FX6 is pumping at almost 1000 GPH and I wanted to use the Siporax as both LR and Nitrate reducer. I will try and reduce the flow, maybe just connect it to my manifold as opposed to run the FX6 pump. You also convinced me on the debris and the clogging. I am going to try and use sock tied around the intake if I still plan to use the FX6 motor. Otherwise, I will use some filtration inside the canister if I plan to connect it to my manifold.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh sorry for mixing up your name, Marco was what the guys at Miracles labelled your tank so it kinda stuck


----------

